# The agonsit



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

I love this girl, I consider her to have one the the best voice ranges along with cristina scabbia of Lacuna coil
THE AGONIST - Thank You Pain (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_waQhr-TRdw

THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep (OFFICIAL) - YouTube


THE AGONIST - Birds Elope With The Sun - YouTube

The Agonist Born Dead Buried Alive/Lyrics - YouTube


----------

